# EWAT



## andpro (17 Apr 2007)

I am going tomorrow to get my joining instructions for IAP and figuring out what I am going to do for my EWAT. I was just wondering if there is anyone out there who could tell me what to expect when it comes to EWAT? If I have some choice as to what I will do is there any recommendations as to what I should choose? For example would it be better to be working in a reserve unit or a recruiting centre? I really don't know yet what is available, but any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Dipstick (17 Apr 2007)

I spent a month last year working at a local Combat Engineer Reserve unit.  I did paperwork, updated their filing system, moved some rusty metal into a truck, and sat in the basement organizing training manuals.  At the end they apologized and told me they really have no idea what to do with me.

EWAT from my understanding is all the same type of stuff, regardless of where you are.  They just need you doing something semi-constructive to earn your paycheque.  I would however, reccomend trying to stay within your own element.  The number of navy jokes I had to handle in that few weeks was ridiculous  .


----------



## JesseWZ (18 Apr 2007)

I second what Piper says, I'm on EWAT for a lot of August and I'm going to try and land myself in Shilo.


----------

